# Distance Reel...



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting into some distance casting. My question would be buy one used, or convert my Abu 5500 reel. Which one would be the better option?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Why not get a Blue Yonder, Mag Elite or a 525 Mag? All three will cast well out of the box. There's a Mag Elite for sale in the marketplace, FYI.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I'm thinking about getting into some distance casting. My question would be buy one used, or convert my Abu 5500 reel. Which one would be the better option?


The 5500 can be tough to find, if you have one I would opt for converting it. provided it is in decent shape


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Why not get a Blue Yonder, Mag Elite or a 525 Mag? All three will cast well out of the box. There's a Mag Elite for sale in the marketplace, FYI.


While these are decent options, the 5500 size reel (versus a 6500 or larger) is generally considered better suited for tournament work, especially for the .28mm line class.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok*

I have the 525mag, 30sha, shosh 20 and Avet sx... What I'm looking to do is convert one reel to a distance reel. 

Stupid question.. I purchased a Abu 5500 at Dicks ($65) is this the so-called rare reel? I have read post of people saying this is a hard reel to find, but I have a feeling there talking about another type of 5500... Is ther emore then one type?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You should go to the seminar that Tommy has in Chesapeake this coming Saturday and the SE Tourney in April. All of your questions should be answered there. There are different class for each casting level. If you're just getting to the game, they wont make you cast with the world class guys.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Convert it yourself , it will give you a better understanding of whats important in casting reel design . 
The rare 5500 is the 5500c3ct aka 5500ct mag elite .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*oh ok*

I was actually thinking about doing it myself.. how much would an upgrade cost?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I was actually thinking about doing it myself.. how much would an upgrade cost?


depends on what you are going to do.

5500CT cage can be had for about $50.00

I think a conversion can be done for around $35.00

ceramic bearings add $$

Center style mag conversions add more $$$

Benfield mag plate add much $$$$

QTC cage Yikes $$$$$$$

You get the idea


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

so that additional to the $70 I spent for the reel.... LOL..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I've seen some go as high as $400. I'm talking about a tricked out distance casting reel.

How far are you throwing now btw?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok I C*

Ok I see.. I was not trying to go all out.. I don't plan on challenging Tommy! lol I just wanted to see how far I could push myself.. My personal record (rookie in every since of the word) is 400ft, using a HDX, Penn 525, 17lb suffix, 50lb shock, and 8oz of weight..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

assuming the reel you have is of the levelwind variety you can have it converted to nonlevelwind (CT conversion) for around $35.00, cheaper if you do it yourself.

You might be better off buying, as already suggested by Atlanta King, a mag elite or sports mag, tho you can still get more distance out of your 525 mag for sure.

The HDX and 525 is a good start for learning distance casting fundamentals.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> The HDX and 525 is a good start for learning distance casting fundamentals.


Yup, I agree. I have that combo myself. I would wait until I hit atleast 500ft or 600ft then I'd go all out.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

One thing that you can do with your current 5500 is drop down to a thinner line. The .31mm tournament line requirement can be met with 10lb Bass Pro Tight line for the 150 gram weight and 8lb test for the 125 gram. It's also great line to practice with because of the price. Your distance should improve just by moving down to the thinner line and keeping your arms extended out away from your body when you are casting. The reason that you want to keep your arms extended is to increase the arch of the cast which will help you add distance. Hope this helps.
LarryB


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Ok I see.. I was not trying to go all out.. I don't plan on challenging Tommy! lol I just wanted to see how far I could push myself.. My personal record (rookie in every since of the word) is 400ft, using a HDX, Penn 525, 17lb suffix, 50lb shock, and 8oz of weight..



Thats a pretty good cast, if you move down to tournament size weights and lines, you could easily reach 600 plus with a little practice..


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

You can do a no frills basic conversion for probably under $10 and still have a reel capable of 750' . Don't get hung up on the fancy shamancy upgrage reel candy items , while they look pretty they don't contribute much to distance . 
Absolute basics are cut off the upper cross bar with saw or dremel . Remove the levelwind line guide but leave the levelwind cross bar (you don't need a conversion bar for casting ) and mag it with some basic screw parts from home depot (look for jack screws or lamp parts bushings )


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I left the levelwind guide in there for fishing even and it works fine, just remove the gear that moves it


----------

